# dump - truck or trailer



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a 1 customer with 2 sites about 30 cars at each one. Snow can go in 2 spots and must be removed once those 2 spots are filled. I can stack pretty good with the bobcat that plows this location. Last year, I had a contact that would come with a tandem dump and haul for me. This year he is not doing any work. So I have a few options... 
I have run the numbers and can buy either a dump trailer or a used dump truck. I really have no use for either during the summer, other then the occasional dump run and odd job I might do on some of my own property ect. 

I could try to find someone to haul for me, but for the rates, I think I would be better too own something. I have a dump site, 10 mins away. 

I could buy a dump trailer approx $6000 to 7000 there are so many options however.
or I have a local 
5 ton International Dump with fold down sides for $9000 (its someone I know, you can have a G licence and its standard) 


I have never owned a Dump Truck so I don't know much about licencing, weights, towing, maint. ect... If I bought a dump all it would do would be haul snow, and I would probably use it to float the bobcat vs towing it with my 2500 Dodge. 

People have told me to go to the states to buy a dump trailer?


----------



## nelstone74 (Oct 15, 2009)

I would go with the trailer. 

One of the main things I would consider would be the hassle factor. The truck will have another engine and transmission to maintain and repair. I don't know much about your laws but it is much easier to license and insure a pickup and trailer than a dump truck. 

You may be giving up some on size of load with a trailer. But with ramps (I think most come with them now) you can haul the skid in the trailer and maybe sell your current trailer.

One thing to look at is getting a goose neck dump trailer, (I don't mean to spend your money), but the load capacity and maneuverability increase dramatically in my opinion.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

yes I dont know I want to fix an old dump truck thats what killing me.

The goose is an idea but I would then have to get hitches ect and I think they add up plus then only one truck could move it.... but then friends couldnt borrow it also

My skid is too wide to haul in any dump. I have an S300 and an A300. Id need 83inches and seems as though the price really jumps to go wider and heavier.

I have a float trailer that is in good shape and doesnt owe me a dime.

Snow is so Light I could probably get extended side boards on a trailer?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Midtown, Yes, it would be wise to put some kind of sideboards on. 

The only real hold up I would have with a dump trailer for this would be the fact that they dump so close to the ground compared to a larger dump truck. Your piles are going to be long & low to the ground. This may not be a problem if you have a large enough dump site for the amount of snow you'll be hauling.


----------



## Snowdog22 (Jan 11, 2007)

I tried using a dump trailer for hauling snow and it took forever!! They do have a high enough angle to dump snow easy. Now.... I believe it would work if a person put a vibrator on the dump trailer. You could take an old starter from something and love-joy couple it with a shaft with counter weights. Just a little info for you if it helps.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

BTDT sold the dump trailer.
Yes, all the licensing, fees, CDL, etc is all a giant PITA for the dump truck.

it's TOTALLY worth it. 

I almost never haul with the pickup (only really stupid driveways that I simply can't get in nor park in the street), it's SOOO much better with a big truck.

Hauling equipment in a dump trailer blows. It's way up high, it's not attached well and it's not fun. Equipment trailers haul equipment.

I don't know how Canada works, but here, if you stay under 26,000lbs (and no more than a 10,000lb trailer) no CDL required. (other stuff still required). 

YOu will find work, magically, for the dump truck, much more so than the dump trailer. Even if the dump trailer holds the same amount, you show up in a dump truck and people think "wow, I got a deal, it's a big truck"

you show up with a dump trailer (even if it holds the same or more) and people think "ohhh, I got ripped"

I've seen it happen.

I get work every week for my dump, lots of which I never expected and could have never done with a dump trailer. (although my dump truck is bigger, point still applies)

Single axle dumps are quite good with plows on them for bigger lots. You can move snow that no one else (short of another dump) can.

I posted a real long "so you want to buy a dump truck" down in heavy equipment forum about a month ago, I think it's got a lot of good info.


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

another with a dump trailer is the battery only has so many dumps before you have to recharge, i would go with dump truck


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

jomama45;828918 said:


> Midtown, Yes, it would be wise to put some kind of sideboards on.
> 
> The only real hold up I would have with a dump trailer for this would be the fact that they dump so close to the ground compared to a larger dump truck. Your piles are going to be long & low to the ground. This may not be a problem if you have a large enough dump site for the amount of snow you'll be hauling.


X2. I have experienced this. Its also much easier to carry a load than pull it, especially in bad road conditions.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

You could hook up a lead to charge the battery... But the dump angles suck, I've had a hard enough time trying to dump damp Topsoil out of mine...


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

found it

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=798882&postcount=14


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I would go with the dump truck.
Alot more versitile IMO


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Lonecowboy - thanks for the link I will read up a bit. 

I dont really need any more work for either a dump or a truck. The price is season all inclusive with hauling... and I have the job for 2 years. 

I would maybe use whatever I choose 12 times during the winter.

Ill read up a bit more and maybe price some other options

thanks


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a 6x10 deckover dump trailer. 12K GVW. The deckover is nice because it is smaller so I can get into tight spots, and a higher dump pivot. The sides come off, so you can load stuff, like RR ties LOL, with a forklift. With nice tall sides you could get 8 yards on easy, maybe 10 or more. A dump trailer is going to be much less expensive to operate, license, and insure. I have mine connected with a charge wire so the battery stays full, and controls in the cab to operate the dump. The sticking snow problem is easy to fix. Just a little diesel fuel in a garden sprayer will fix that LOL. 

Given your anticipated usage, I would recommend the dump trailer. You'll be surprised how much you use it for other stuff too.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Why not rent a dump trailer when needed?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I would think it would still be cheaper to hire a dumptruck.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;829505 said:


> I would think it would still be cheaper to hire a dumptruck.


Well, I was leaning that way too, but I didn't know that was an option.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

You can get a used Mack Ch613 for fairly cheap. You wouldnt even need heavy spec. Put a 100 yard live bottom.... Haha.  :laughing: 

I like the idea of a dump truck over a trailer. However, as previously mentioned, the extra cost of maintenance, insurance, registration, so on so on, doesnt seem like something to look forward too..


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;828909 said:


> yes I dont know I want to fix an old dump truck thats what killing me.
> 
> The goose is an idea but I would then have to get hitches ect and I think they add up plus then only one truck could move it.... but then friends couldnt borrow it also
> 
> ...


Why do you need 83"? Bobcat.com has those two machines at 72" and 74".


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

For that amount of times you will be using it i would go with the trailer. Not only is it cheaper, but also much less maintenance and fewer parts to break.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i quite enjoy the two dump trailers we own a lot, we do lots with them and they are cheap to fix when they break down, cheap to insure, and easy to use, although a truck has good points too, usually carries more, is faster to use, and you can mount a kickass blade on the front, good luck!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

in regards to the width, the S300 has wheel spacers on it, because we have metal tracks that go over it. I have not checked the A300 yet. Thanks for pointing that out. I measured that but looks like the A300 might work. 


Deck Over dump sounds best. Is that too tall to haul a machine?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

MIDTOWNPC;829831 said:


> Deck Over dump sounds best. Is that too tall to haul a machine?


It wouldn't be my first choice. It's close to three feet off the ground. And it has a narrow track with the shorter axles. It would depend on the equipment. Something not too heavy, and a low center of gravity would be OK. I have hauled 5 ton of sand, it handled OK till I blew one of the cheap chinese nylon tires. Look for something that take readily available tires.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

well I do have a float trailer and im fine with moving the machine that way. 
since I really have not much use for it in the summer I talked to one of my friends who landscapes and has brick delivered and with fold down sides its usefull to him to pick up brick and gravels/sands ect. so im sure he will rent it from me. or trade me something whatever. 

im looking at a 7 x 14 cam super line $6000


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That will certainly hold quite a bit of snow, mine is only 6x10. I remember ONE guy grumbling about Cam trailers somewhere. Just look a couple different brands over to see how they are constructed.


----------



## McVey Landscaping (Nov 21, 2007)

I own both a trailer and truck. The thing that sucks with the trailer is backing into a lot were I dump it gets stuck pretty easy when unloading. The summer months I like the trailer better.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

You may want to check out these guys for a trailer. They have pretty good prices. Their paint job sucks, but I think their trailers are decent enough.
www.appalachiantrailers.com

You could use the dump truck to plow with. Make money with it. Maintenance is more expensive with the truck. But it is easier to operate. If all you are doing with it is hauling snow and not going to plow or use the truck in the summer for anything else I would go with a trailer.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I used my roofing dump trailers, 6 x 12 with 4ft sides, for YEARS to do my removal. They hold the same as a single axle dump, 8 cu yd +/-.
Started hiring triaxles 3 yrs ago to be able to do removal during plowing operations.
Both ways have their own pluses and minuses.
For your ONE site hiring a DT per load would be cheapest, a newer trailer would be cheaper than buying and maintaining a small used DT. JMO


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

bought a 7 x 14 deckover dump trailer in Mechanicsburg, Pennsylvania. paid $5999 US
couldnt find anything even close to the price around here. Bumper pull, dual cylinders, removalable sides, and stake pockets, led lights and tarp.

have to figure out when to go get it next week.

I dont plan on hauling the machine with it, but during the summer I have a friend who can haul skids of brick with it and Im sure I can get a good rental fee.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice trailer, get it oilsprayed to help prevent rusting.
I assume you`ll be making taller sides for it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice. Looks about like my Ringo, just bigger. Coat it with Fluid Film. Especially where the sides hit the deck.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice looking rig and the drop sides will be a HUGE benefit and really expand the usage for that trailer!! I've been stuck plenty of times with trailers on the back and snow on the ground, but those few minor inconviences far outwiegh the insurance premium and maintenance involved with my small dump truck. Due to the economy and customers expecting work done for cheaper than free pricing i'm looking at ways to cut our overhead, and swapping over to the trailer vs trucks is going to be big a big saver...i just need to stop procrastinating and do it LOL!!

Dont feel too scared about hauling your skidder either, buddy of mine has that same trailer more/less and hauls his around all the time for small jobs vs hooking up the longer skidder trailer.


----------



## fourthcoastcont (Sep 17, 2009)

2COR517;829501 said:


> I have a 6x10 deckover dump trailer. 12K GVW. The deckover is nice because it is smaller so I can get into tight spots, and a higher dump pivot. The sides come off, so you can load stuff, like RR ties LOL, with a forklift. With nice tall sides you could get 8 yards on easy, maybe 10 or more. A dump trailer is going to be much less expensive to operate, license, and insure. I have mine connected with a charge wire so the battery stays full, and controls in the cab to operate the dump. The sticking snow problem is easy to fix. Just a little diesel fuel in a garden sprayer will fix that LOL.
> 
> Given your anticipated usage, I would recommend the dump trailer. You'll be surprised how much you use it for other stuff too.


A 12k Trailer requiers a class A CDL in all states


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

fourthcoastcont;831118 said:


> A 12k Trailer requiers a class A CDL in all states


NO it dose not and please for the love of god dont start the CDL battle again


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

On October 26, 1986, Congress passed the Commercial Motor Vehicle Safety Act of 1986. This law required each State to
meet the same minimum standards for commercial driver licensing. The standards required commercial motor vehicle drivers
to get a Commercial Driver’s License (CDL). You must have a CDL to operate any of the following Commercial Motor Vehicles
(CMVs):
a) A single vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR) of more than 26,000 pounds.
b) A trailer with a GVWR of more than 10,000 pounds if the gross combination weight rating is more than 26,000
pounds.
c) A vehicle designed to transport 16 or more persons (including the operator).
d) Any size vehicle which requires hazardous materials placards.
To get a CDL, you must pass knowledge and skills tests. This manual will help you pass the tests.
Commercial Driver’s License Tests
Knowledge Tests


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

fourthcoastcont;831118 said:


> A 12k Trailer requiers a class A CDL in all states


You are flat out *WRONG.* :angry:



02powerstroke;831145 said:


> On October 26, 1986, Congress passed the Commercial Motor Vehicle Safety Act of 1986. This law required each State to
> meet the same minimum standards for commercial driver licensing. The standards required commercial motor vehicle drivers
> to get a Commercial Driver's License (CDL). You must have a CDL to operate any of the following Commercial Motor Vehicles
> (CMVs):
> ...


See the big red IF? As long as my combination is under 26K, I can haul any trailer I want. I can haul a 20K trailer with a Datsun pickup if I want.

We have plenty of fools on this sight posting incorrect information. Don't be one of them.


----------



## tmf lawn care (Oct 6, 2009)

plzz get your facts rigth i haul a 20k dump with a f-350 it was load with 40yds of snow it was a gooseneck


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

tmf lawn care;831190 said:


> plzz get your facts rigth i haul a 20k dump with a f-350 it was load with 40yds of snow it was a gooseneck


yeah and if its a 11,000 GVW F-350 your at 31k by the books you need a CDL


----------



## tmf lawn care (Oct 6, 2009)

not here in nj the truck rate at 25k gooseneck io got it wigth at the dump site it wigth in at 26k load


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Ive had experiences with both. The dump trailer took forever unloading, the snow stuck, the dump sat too low to the ground etc, it was a nightmare. The 5 ton carried a bunch of snow, unloaded just fine and was able to save time stacking the snow at the dump site because we weren't stacking 80ft long piles. IMO, if your only doing 1 spot a few times a season just sub out the hauling, you dont have to worry about equipment, maint. ins etc. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tmf lawn care (Oct 6, 2009)

i sold the trailer now i got a old 5ton army truck with a boss 10' plow it 6x6 shorte


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

tmf lawn care;831202 said:


> not here in nj the truck rate at 25k gooseneck io got it wigth at the dump site it wigth in at 26k load


Whats the truck and trailer registered at ?? It dosent matter what it weights empty my friend hauls fuel oil with a peterbilt with a triaxle tanker and it weights 18k empty it however is registered at 80K


----------



## tmf lawn care (Oct 6, 2009)

both was rig at 26k


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

fourthcoastcont;831118 said:


> A 12k Trailer requiers a class A CDL in all states


not in this state I have a friend who hauls a 14k trailer all the time, as long as the truck is under 12,001 GVW your all set


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

well Im switching a truck into another company on monday so I will check out the licencing things. If I have to get an A I have to get it. I heard there was restricted A also.
anyways the good thing about an A is that no one can borrow it. lol. 

the problem with subbing out the hauling is that its going to be a minimum and with the snow having to be moved almost every other plow Im probably only loading about 6 or 7 buckets into the truck. with a trailer, I can save the customer a bit of money, and still make a good return. I know also that they would like that its all me vs perhaps relying on someone else. While I am usually hauling snow on this site, the manager actually comes down from his condo and brings me a coffee at 4am. With the trailer I actually think I would put it there the night before and just plow and load with the bobcat and pick it up after. The pricing is now inclusive with the hauling included also so its in my advantage to save time, and money because the rest goes in my pocket or I gain a better pc of equipment. 

I see on used dump trailers that the front gets worn from stone chips ect... im thinking perhaps a linex or rino type spray on the front. maybe even in the wheel wells. I will fluid film it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wear in the bed is going to be just like a regular dump. The Line-X on the headboard is a good idea, but don't do the bottom. You'll never get snow to slide out.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I own a 10 year old dump trailer that is used quite often for my summer work. I literally have done zero maintenence on the thing over 10 years. I know, not good. The two areas that are rusting are the wheel wells and on the sides where the sides meet the bottom of the bed. I will spend more time taking care of these two particular areas on my new trailer. Getting the salt off the underside of the wheel wells will be beneficial to the life of the trailer.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Dang, MarkO and I both missed this one.



fourthcoastcont;831118 said:


> A 12k Trailer requiers a class A CDL in all states


Only in CA



02powerstroke;831142 said:


> NO it dose not and please for the love of god dont start the CDL battle again


Why? They are always fun. :laughing:



tmf lawn care;831190 said:


> plzz get your facts rigth i haul a 20k dump with a f-350 it was load with 40yds of snow it was a gooseneck


That is a CDL vehicle in every state. (Unless it is farm use, etc) It doesn't matter if it is a gooseneck or not.



tmf lawn care;831202 said:


> not here in nj the truck rate at 25k gooseneck io got it wigth at the dump site it wigth in at 26k load


It goes off GVWR,


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought I did OK, but always welcome reinforcements.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;832603 said:


> I thought I did OK, but always welcome reinforcements.


You did, you did. You highlighted the big if very well.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

We haul with 14' trailers and load almost as much as my excavator will put in his trucks - 4 heaping buckets.

We leave the doors off (short runs - back roads) and run the controller up into the cab so you don't even get out to dump. We do also run jumpers to the truck to extend the battery life those nites.

We use the trailers because that's what we have, my choice would be leads but have no use for them any other time.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;832607 said:


> You did, you did. You highlighted the big if very well.


LOL:laughing:


----------

